# 5 month old x ray



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi guys! I took my 5 month old to get a hip X-ray done here in Italy and I was looking for some opinions on his hips. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I would not have paid for that Xray, positioning is terrible! Hopefully other weigh in. 

Here is a good article on the importance of positioning:
Leerburg | The Importance of Good Positioning on Canine Hip X-rays


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Is he having problems with his hips at all. ?? Very cool btw actually. I have never seen a dog xray.


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Now that i’m back in America I took My now 6 month old to get his hips re checked and the vet says they look great! No hip dysplasia ? I’m so relieved!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I am no professional but those pockets look tight to me.

Why exrays @ 5 & 6 months old anyway


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Malibu said:


> I am no professional but those pockets look tight to me.
> 
> Why exrays @ 5 & 6 months old anyway



I did the x rays at 5 months old because he had needed to be sedated to clean out his ear. He had a piece of broke stuck deep in his ear. So, while he was sedated the vet in Italy did his hip X-rays for me. I redid them at 6 months because the Italian vet told me he was mildly dysplastic. The breeder told me I should redo them when I had the chance because the positioning in the original X- Ray was horrible. I also wanted to do them early because I read that there is more you can do to help them when they are still young. ? He was also bunny hopping but, I guess it’s common in puppies!


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Any other opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmm. I was really looking forward to hear everyone’s opinions on his hips...


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmm. I was really looking forward to hear everyone’s opinions on his hips...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The hips look good! You can get her redone at 24 months for OFA evaluation, but they should pass no problem.


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Castlemaid said:


> The hips look good! You can get her redone at 24 months for OFA evaluation, but they should pass no problem.


Thank you so much for your input! Seeing your reply made my day. I’m such a worry wart when it comes to him and I want him to be in the best shape possible. I’m definitely planning to get him OFA certified when he’s at 24 months. Thanks again for your response ?


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi everyone I just got a second opinion on his hips from our regular vet and they said he has mild hip dysplasia? I’m really confused and I’m so upset over this. I was soo happy to have a dog with good hips.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How many opinions have you gotten? The second vet said they were good. Did you take them to a 3rd? Was it an ortho? I think you need to stop obsessing over the hips. They might be mild or they could be fair (still passing). The one head looks flattened and the coverage isn't quite like the other but overall they look fine and your puppy has no symptoms. Get them redone at 24 months and send them to OFA.


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> How many opinions have you gotten? The second vet said they were good. Did you take them to a 3rd? Was it an ortho? I think you need to stop obsessing over the hips. They might be mild or they could be fair (still passing). The one head looks flattened and the coverage isn't quite like the other but overall they look fine and your puppy has no symptoms. Get them redone at 24 months and send them to OFA.


I have gotten two opinions . I don’t consider the first vet who did the X-rays as a legitimate opnion because he completely botched the X-rays. The second x ray i had done was taken by a vet here in my town because my regular vet quoted me $800 for hip X-rays. The first vet said that they were good and my regular vet who also does ortho surgery offered to look at them. My regular vet is the one who said he had mild bilateral hip dysplasia. He also said that they may get worst as he gets older. I always thought that once the dog had hip dysplasia the severity remained the same and it was the arthritis that was an issue. I am “obesessing” Over them because I have gotten so many different replies. I just want to do everything I can to make sure he is perfectly healthy so, if there is an issue I would like to know while he’s still young....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Send to OFA for prelims then. But if your dog has no symptoms, then don't be concerned. Keep him lean, and well muscled.


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Send to OFA for prelims then. But if your dog has no symptoms, then don't be concerned. Keep him lean, and well muscled.



What about penn hip? I know that they evaluate them as young as 16 weeks. How Can i submit them to them?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> How many opinions have you gotten? The second vet said they were good. Did you take them to a 3rd? Was it an ortho? I think you need to stop obsessing over the hips. * They might be mild or they could be fair (still passing). The one head looks flattened and the coverage isn't quite like the other but overall they look fine and your puppy has no symptoms. Get them redone at 24 months and send them to OFA*.


Agree with this assessment and with the redo @ 24 months. Hard to do sometimes, but try to relax just a bit.


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nigel said:


> Jax08 said:
> 
> 
> > How many opinions have you gotten? The second vet said they were good. Did you take them to a 3rd? Was it an ortho? I think you need to stop obsessing over the hips. * They might be mild or they could be fair (still passing). The one head looks flattened and the coverage isn't quite like the other but overall they look fine and your puppy has no symptoms. Get them redone at 24 months and send them to OFA*.
> ...


Which one is the head that looks flattened? The one on the left or right of the picture? I’m already an anxious person about everything so, it’ll be hard for me to relax ;’(


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The left one.

Have you read OFA's descriptions? 

https://www.ofa.org/diseases/hip-dysplasia/grades


----------



## Diabolo95 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nigel said:


> The left one.
> 
> Have you read OFA's descriptions?
> 
> https://www.ofa.org/diseases/hip-dysplasia/grades


Thank you. That was very helpful! So, would you consider these X-rays mild?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The first one was terrible positioning!

The second one looks decent - passing on coverage and conformation....you can send them to OFA for a preliminary evaluation

Lee


----------

